# I've heard it mentioned in the forums but



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

Never thought I'd see it!
This morning I found two not so swollen female guppies dead in two separate 10 gal tanks ... both fish were huge (slight exageration - just large) yesterday. 

in both tanks there was an over abundance of fry, mostly living but still quite a large number of dead ones.

So the obvious question is did they explode during birth or what? Did they just have too many fry on board? As I said, i heard this mentioned before ...

Is there anything I can do for future generations?


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, that is terrible!


----------

